# load bulk film



## Taldea

Buenas tardes de nuevo:

las dudas pendientes se me acumulan y ahora os suelto una andanada... pequeña.
En este caso, necesito ayuda para traducir la expresión de arriba. Copio texto:

'However he might not see anything at all, as I had loaded bulk 35mm film into an assortment of used canisters, whose markings bore no relation to the contents'.
Traduzco:
'Sin embargo, puede que no viera nada en absoluto, ya que había cargado película de 35 mm. al por mayor en varias latas usadas, con etiquetas que no guardaban relación con el contenido'

Sobre el contexto, os diré que el autor, detenido por la policía acusado de espionaje, intenta demostrar que solo se dedica a pescar mostrando a los oficiales sus fotos de peces; pero algunas de ellas podrían incriminarlo porque eran también tomas de la zona fronteriza con el país vecino... y eso podía inducir a error: 'however...(...)'. Calculaba, pues, el autor que tal vez el oficial no llegara a ver las fotos...

En fin, ese 'bulk film' es lo que menos claro tengo y por ello os pido ayuda en su traducción.
Y os la agradezco desde ya, por supuesto.
Saludos a todos/as


----------



## RebeJC

"Bulk film" I believe simply refers to large amounts (bulk) of undeveloped 33mm film (from an actual camera) which were loaded (put into) various empty film canisters without labels.  Therefore, the author is saying that he has no idea what is on any specific roll of film, because there are many rolls in many canisters with no labels.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Bulk film es película a granel. Esta película ha sido transferida a cartuchas usadas sin marcados que indicaran el contenido. De todos modos, para ver las fotos sin arruinarlas, sería necesario revelar la película.


----------



## Taldea

MrsDC said:


> "Bulk film" I believe simply refers to large amounts (bulk) of undeveloped 33mm film (from an actual camera) which were loaded (put into) various empty film canisters without labels.  Therefore, the author is saying that he has no idea what is on any specific roll of film, because there are many rolls in many canisters with no labels.





Sprachliebhaber said:


> Bulk film es película a granel. Esta película ha sido transferida a cartuchas usadas sin marcados que indicaran el contenido. De todos modos, para ver las fotos sin arruinarlas, sería necesario revelar la película.



¡Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, MrsDC y Sprachliebhaber!
Gracias por la aclaración de sentido, MrsDc: tu interpretación confirma la mía y me tranquiliza
Gracias, Sprachliebhaber, por la traducción: 'a granel' era lo que buscaba... no 'al por mayor'. Tengo una duda con el término 'canister' porque en español no se usa 'cartucho' tampoco, ni 'lata' ni 'bote'... estoy hablando* del envase*, del canister. 'Cartucho' sí se usa, por ejemplo, para los depósitos de tinta de las impresoras que no son láser...
Y otra cosa, no sé si delato incomprensión y no sé si lo veis más claro que yo: es evidente que si no hay revelado no se van a ver las fotos, pero no alcanzo a entender qué relación guarda el hecho que el oficial no llegara a ver nada con el embalaje aleatorio y 'a granel' de la película en canisters sin etiquetas: podría no ver nada, *ya que/desde el momento en que (<-- indica causa, ¿no?)
*


Taldea said:


> 'However he might not see anything at all, *as* I had loaded bulk 35mm film into an assortment of used canisters



En decir, entiendo la idea general: que el pescador ha metido montones de película en envases sin etiquetar; también entiendo que puede que el oficial no llegue a ver nada, pero ¿qué relación hay entre el desorden y que no vea nada? Hay que revelar la película y si no se revela, con orden o sin él, no se va a ver nada, como bien dice Sprachliebhaber...

Perdonad que insista, sé que resulto pesada. Pero no entiendo...
En todo caso, os agradezco mucho vuestra ayuda. No os sintáis obligados a más.
Saludos a ambos!!


----------



## RebeJC

I would have to read the whole passage to know for sure, but I think maybe the author meant that the official might not see anything (incriminating) in the pictures, since all the film rolls were in disorder and there were lots of them.  The official would have to develop all of them in order to possibly find what he was looking for.

Try to Google a photo of a 35mm film canister.  Then maybe you can find the right word for it.   I think I would call it a lata.  

And you're welcome!  My pleasure!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

El cartucho [film cartridge] contiene la película misma, protegiéndola de la luz cuando se introduce en la cámara. (Hablamos de la película 35 mm, el tipo 126.) La película se desenrolla progresivamente en la cámara para sacar fotos, y luego la película expuesta se rebobina en el cartucho para sacarla de la cámara. Este cartucho se guarda en una lata o envase [canister] protector. (¡No sé por qué escribí cartucha arriba!)

Supongo, como MrsDC, que el narrador se siente protegido por el gran número de rollos no identificados, esperando que el oficial no vaya a revelarlos todos.


----------



## Taldea

MrsDC said:


> I would have to read the whole passage to know for sure, but I think maybe the author meant that the official might not see anything (incriminating) in the pictures, since all the film rolls were in disorder and there were lots of them.  The official would have to develop all of them in order to possibly find what he was looking for.
> 
> Try to Google a photo of a 35mm film canister.  Then maybe you can find the right word for it.   I think I would call it a lata.
> 
> And you're welcome!  My pleasure!





Sprachliebhaber said:


> El cartucho [film cartridge] contiene la película misma, protegiéndola de la luz cuando se introduce en la cámara. (Hablamos de la película 35 mm, el tipo 126.) La película se desenrolla progresivamente en la cámara para sacar fotos, y luego la película expuesta se rebobina en el cartucho para sacarla de la cámara. Este cartucho se guarda en una lata o envase [canister] protector. (¡No sé por qué escribí cartucha arriba!)
> 
> Supongo, como MrsDC, que el narrador se siente protegido por el gran número de rollos no identificados, esperando que el oficial no vaya a revelarlos todos.



Muchas gracias de nuevo, MrsDC y Sprachliebhaber, por vuestra ayuda!
creo que voy entendiendo algo de todo este lío...
Mi idea del carrete o cartucho es la que tú describes, Sprachliebhaber: la película ahí enrollada y el rebobinado previo al revelado, que debe hacerse en las condiciones adecuadas para evitar que las fotos se quemen. Pero resulta que el término 'canister' se utiliza, no solo para el envase sino también para el carrete mismo!
En otro hilo planteé otra pregunta en relación al mismo tema:
come back blank

So, the markings en las canisters tendrían que ser, para esto tuviera sentido, las indicaciones acerca del tipo de película que se incluyen en el carrete, no en el bote: no eran etiquetas o señales que hubiera hecho el autor en los botes, como yo daba por sentado... Así pues, el autor recargó literalmente los carretes con película a granel! Eso es algo que yo no sabía que pudiera hacerse: pensé que uno compra los carretes con su película dentro y ya está. Lo de película 'a granel' no lo interpretaba literalmente: pensé que quería decir que había comprado un montón de carretes, no que hubiera cargado carretes con película que hubiese comprado aparte...
Quizás este es el sentido que estabas dando al término 'canister' desde el principio, MrsDC, pero yo me obstinaba en verlo de la única forma en que entonces podía verlo, pensando en él como envase, no como carrete.
Por eso es por lo que puede que el oficial, con proceso de revelado incluido, pudiera no llegar a ver nada: si la película estaba en un carrete con información de revelado no correspondiente a ese tipo de película, pues el oficial se la cargaría, la quemaría.

Ayy!! Espero no estar confundiéndome ahora. Sé que os estoy volviendo locos, porque os llevo por donde mi ignorancia me guía...  A lo mejor también ha faltado contexto, porque he partido la frase para no plantear más de una duda...
La frase completa traducida quedaría así:
'Sin embargo, puede que no viera nada en absoluto, ya que había cargado película a granel de 35 mm. en varios botes usados, con indicaciones que no guardaban relación con el contenido. Hice esto más por ahorrar dinero en película que por cuestión de espionaje, y le había dado detalles por escrito sobre el correcto proceso de revelado. Pero por su expresión supe que se ceñiría a lo que decían las etiquetas de los botes, lo que le llevaría a pensar, cuando todo saliera quemado, que había engañado doblemente'.

¿Os parece que ahora tiene todo esto algo más de sentido?

Os agradezco muchísimo vuestra amabilidad, de verdad.
Saludos, Sprachliebhaber y MrsDC!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

El come back blank es muy informativo. Para ser explícito aquí, un carrete o cartucho lleva la identificatión del tipo de película _originalmente_ incluida, que indica el revelado necesario; ahora que el fotógrafo mismo ha recargado los carretes con su propia película (la a granel), esa indicación puede ser incorrecta. Mientras tanto, al rebobinar la película expuesta y sacarla de la cámara, al devolverla al envase puede (si lo considera necesario) marcar el envase, originalmente en blanco, con información sobre la localidad, etc., de las fotos. Un envase resusado, entonces, puede llevar un marcado irrelevante. Creo que 'whose markings bore no relation to the contents' en el text se refiere a esto. Asî, el oficial no tiene una indicación del contenido verdadero en este respecto, y además, si revela la película incorrectamente, podría arruinarla. Y el revelado de un rollo de película no es barato; puede decidir que no vale la pena.


----------



## Taldea

Sprachliebhaber said:


> El come back blank es muy informativo. Para ser explícito aquí, un carrete o cartucho lleva la identificatión del tipo de película _originalmente_ incluida, que indica el revelado necesario; ahora que el fotógrafo mismo ha recargado los carretes con su propia película (la a granel), esa indicación puede ser incorrecta. Mientras tanto, al rebobinar la película expuesta y sacarla de la cámara, al devolverla al envase puede (si lo considera necesario) marcar el envase, originalmente en blanco, con información sobre la localidad, etc., de las fotos. Un envase resusado, entonces, puede llevar un marcado irrelevante. Creo que 'whose markings bore no relation to the contents' en el text se refiere a esto. Asî, el oficial no tiene una indicación del contenido verdadero en este respecto, y además, si revela la película incorrectamente, podría arruinarla. Y el revelado de un rollo de película no es barato; puede decidir que no vale la pena.



Ya veo, Sprachliebhaber... o sea, que hay dos posibles fuentes de equivocación para el policía: primero, el carrete que identifica un tipo de película que posiblemente no lleva y que, en consecuencia, se puede velar o estropear si se le aplica el procedimiento de relevado inadecuado; y, segundo, las marcas en el envase del carrete, que uno suele hacer para identificar su contenido y que en este caso tampoco guardaban relación con el mismo... 
Un completo desastre: lo raro es que el autor de acordara de cómo descifrar el entuerto!

Fíjate, cuanta información en dos frases: cuanto saber implícito. La traducción en este caso resulta ser lo más sencillo.
Muchísimas gracias por seguirme en este trasiego mío de errores y descubrimientos y por intentar encontrar el sentido a todo esto que he presentado deshilachado... me doy cuenta de la dificultad que eso añade al asunto.
Saludos agradecidos, Sprachliebhaber!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

En cuanto al contenido, el autor probablemente reconocerá las fotos por la materia, el entorno, etc. Si tengo un rollo de fotos de la Torre Eiffel no necesito marcarlo.


----------



## Taldea

Sprachliebhaber said:


> En cuanto al contenido, el autor probablemente reconocerá las fotos por la materia, el entorno, etc. Si tengo un rollo de fotos de la Torre Eiffel no necesito marcarlo.



Eso es cierto! Pero tiene que revelarlo bien!


----------



## tepisquintla

A 50 to 100 foot roll of film is put into a bulk film loader so that reusable canisters can be loaded at a fraction of the cost of commercial film. The important thing to know is what kind of film was loaded so that the proper chemicals can be used for the proper time to successfully develop it. An important factor not mentioned is at what ASA/ISO rating the film was shot. Improper assumptions regarding any one of these three things can ruin the latent images during development and thus "come back blank".


----------



## Taldea

tepisquintla said:


> A 50 to 100 foot roll of film is put into a bulk film loader so that reusable canisters can be loaded at a fraction of the cost of commercial film. The important thing to know is what kind of film was loaded so that the proper chemicals can be used for the proper time to successfully develop it. An important factor not mentioned is at what ASA/ISO rating the film was shot. Improper assumptions regarding any one of these three things can ruin the latent images during development and thus "come back blank".



Muchas gracias, tepisquintla, por tu aclaración, tan precisa. Entiendo que el autor quería avisar al policía del tipo de revelado adecuado al tipo de película que había en cada canister, puesto que -al haber sido cargados a granel- no existía relación entre el canister y el tipo de película que incluía. En el texto, efectivamente, no se menciona la escala ASA/ISO de sensibilidad, pero lo importante es, como bien dices, que el revelado inadecuado podría velar los carretes. Yo creo que eso ha quedado claro en la traducción.
Thank you again for sharing your knowlegde in photograph and answering my question!


----------

